# the diff octance rating from hardtop and cross?



## johnsh12345 (May 10, 2015)

Hi guys, greetings.
I just reading some book about how cars works.
than I saw it said: Using higher octane fuel in an engine designed for lower octane simply wastes money and can result in less complete combustion, resulting in lower fuel mileage.

murano is my first brand new car and i love it. i use 91 AKI gas all the time.

on the manual, hardtop models use "at least" 87 AKI, C rosscabriolet models use at least 91 AKI.

I would consider at least 87 means 87, 91 or 93. that not a problem.

but here is the question: I saw hardtop and Crosscabriolet have the same engine, but why they have different standard for gas?

just curious.

thx.


----------

